# Watch the dollar index for the next two weeks.



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/DXY:CUR

The dollar index has made its sharpest decline in at least one year. I haven't been able to find a chart that goes longer than one year. It was at 84.35 on May 22nd. On June 14th it closed at 80.75. It's close to its one year low of 78.85 from September 14th. It's declined over that period at a rate of about 6% per month. I'm watching to see if the dollar continues to decline or whether it bounces back again.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good catch BillS.what do you see silver doing in the same timeframe?
I'm betting we lose our AAA rating even before we get it back.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Magus said:


> Good catch BillS.what do you see silver doing in the same timeframe?
> I'm betting we lose our AAA rating even before we get it back.


Well S&P raised us from negative to stable

S&P on Monday removed the near-term threat of another
credit rating downgrade for the U.S. by revising its outlook to
stable from negative, citing an improved economic and fiscal
outlook.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/11/markets-precious-idUSL3N0EM3UA20130611


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Well S&P raised us from negative to stable


I'm glad that they do what they are told.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LMAO! yup.
Now how is it really is what I want to know.


----------

